# Grooming Recommendation



## Leonardo92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Any suggestions from owners for a shampoo/conditioner for a puppy who has slight dry skin? Something that’s been used and worked to hydrate and clean. Thanks!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Moisturizing baby shampoo- if your pup gets it in his eyes- won’t sting. Super gentle. Might want to consider why his skin is dry and possible consult with your veyt or your breeder about diet or supplement? I use 500mg of wild salmon oil. (The “wild” is importsnt since farmed dfish can be full of who knows what).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Basically nothing you can buy at the petstore or grocery store.  










Pet Shampoos Plus Conditioners : Amazon.com: #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Pet Shampoo, 1-Gallon


Find #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Pet Shampoo, 1-Gallon and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Leonardo92 (Mar 7, 2021)

sevans said:


> Moisturizing baby shampoo- if your pup gets it in his eyes- won’t sting. Super gentle. Might want to consider why his skin is dry and possible consult with your veyt or your breeder about diet or supplement? I use 500mg of wild salmon oil. (The “wild” is importsnt since farmed dfish can be full of who knows what).


How about conditioner. It’s barely noticeable but there are a few dandruff specs here and there. For oil I’m using grizzly salmon plus- states it’s wild sourced. Was thinking of trying Nordic Naturals.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Leonardo92 said:


> Any suggestions from owners for a shampoo/conditioner for a puppy who has slight dry skin? Something that’s been used and worked to hydrate and clean. Thanks!



You posted on another thread recently that this was a 7-9 week old puppy. 

I would first make sure it wasn’t something more complex than.

Majority of young pups don’t get dry skin.

What food are you currently feeding? Brand? Protein source? Same or different from breeder? What does breeder say about your skin concern? Did parents have good coats?

I know prior golden had horrible skin due to crappy kibble and allergies.

Current one allegedly had chicken allergy that caused itchy skiIt was a crappy kibble issue too.

Gorgeous/shiny coat now.

Before you start on oils, supplements, and various shampoos/conditioners, personally I would look at diet first.


----------

